# Firefox: Flash 10.1.53.64 --> kein Flash

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe gestern den neuen Adobe-flash installiert: www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64

Seitdem geht auf beiden System kein Flash mehr.

Auf dem einen System habe ich xulrunner und firefox neu emerged.

Was mache ich falsch?

Tobi

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64  USE="(multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.3  USE="alsa dbus java libnotify startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="de en_GB -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 
```

----------

## firefly

32Bit oder 64Bit System?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 32Bit oder 64Bit System?

 

Sorry.

Beide 64-bit:

Hier emerge --info von meinem Laptop:

```
$emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.34 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_430_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Jun 2010 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp-2/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHECKREQS_ACTION="error"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/local.start /etc/fstab /etc/init.d/keymaps /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 /etc/rc.conf /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-6uk9B4xEwj,guid=856526f75998b20022dd260f00000059"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="KDE-4"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-avt "

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GS_LIB="/home/tobi/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/tobi/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/tobi/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/tobi/.gtkrc::/home/tobi/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HISTCONTROL="ignoredups:erasedups"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.34"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/11"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="en_GB de"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/opt/opera/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin:/home/root/bin:/opt/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_DIR="/etc/portage/gpg"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/tobi"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/tobi/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_BACKENDS="epson"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib64/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib64/sbcl/src"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/laptop:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/4856,unix/laptop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4856"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext LINGUAS_en_GB X a52 aac aalib ac3 acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding browserplugin bt87x bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css curl cxx dbus divx divx4linux divx6 dlloader dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread ebook emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz glut gpm gtk gtk2 hal hbci iconv imagemagick imlib java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde kdehiddenvisibility kdrive lcms ldap libnotify live logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql mythtv nas ncurses network networkmanager newspr nls nognome nouveau nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia obex offensive ogg opengl openmp osd pam pango pcre pdf perl png pop ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba sdl semantic-desktop sensord session slang smtp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd tetex thread threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vdpau vim-syntax visualization vnc vorbis wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xprint xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

WINDOWID="41943117"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthcfVMuc"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Blue"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="kde-4.4-"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## franzf

Juppidu, adobe hat sich wohl entschlossen, 64Bit als unterstützte Plattform fallen zu lassen. Das Dingelings-Plugin gibts nur noch in 32Bit.  :Sad: 

Du musst also wieder die alte Krücke mit nspluginwrapper ausgraben...

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Dann nutzt du vermutlich ein 64bit System und Browser?

Leider unterstützt die aktuelle adobe-flash-10.1 Version kein 64 Bit mehr...

man wird sich nun also wieder mit nspluginwrapper oder ähnlichem herum quälen müssen, dies klappt aber natürlich nur auf multilib Systemen wo auch die 32bit libs verfügbar sind.

Ansonsten bleibt einem zZt wohl nur die ältere adobe-flash-10.0 vorerst weiter zu verwenden, oder eben ganz drauf zu verzichten...

Auf einem no-multilib System schaut das dann so aus 

```
$ emerge -pv =www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/features/64bit-native/package.mask:

# AMD64 Team <amd64@gentoo.org>

# Mask packages that rely on amd64 multilib
```

 Dankeschön an Adobe...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

/edit:

Oh, da waren die anderen Jungs etwas flotter

/edit:2

Hab auch grad das Update auf mozilla-firefox- 3.6.4 durch, da bekommt man nun auch noch den netten Hinweis mit  *Quote:*   

> Bitte aktualisieren Sie umgehend Ihren Adobe Flash Player.
> 
> Sie verwenden die neueste Firefox-Version, aber Ihre aktuell installierte Version des Flash-Players kann Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsprobleme verursachen. Bitte installieren Sie das kostenlose Update so bald wie möglich.

  würde ich ja gern machen wenn es den eine aktuelle 64bit Version geben würde...

/edit:3 RechtschreibungLast edited by Josef.95 on Wed Jun 23, 2010 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

ich habe irgendwo ein Statement von adobe gelesen, dass Sie den 64Bit support nicht einstellen.

Sondern erstmal keine betas mehr anbieten bis sie ihren internen rewrite des 64Bit supports abgeschlossen haben.

Wo ich das gelesen habe weis und finde ich nicht mehr.

Edit: Ah hier habe ich die Info her: http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/1006/75803.html

----------

## Josef.95

Na dann bleibt ja noch ein wenig Hoffnung

danke für den Link

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Na dann bleibt ja noch ein wenig Hoffnung

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wann diese nativen 64-Bit-Versionen aber erscheinen sollen, lässt Adobe derzeit offen und spricht nur von einem der kommenden Major-Releases.

 

Das macht mir eher Angst :/

Das heißt BTW. 11.x, 12.x. Die ersten 10.x-Betas (hab nicht das ganze Gentoo-ChangeLog durchgeblättert) fand ich im März 2008. Nach aktuellem Stand kann diese Aussage also alles heißen. Wenn sie sich beeilen und gaaaanz schnell die Strukturen umbauen und das 11.x durchdrücken frühestens nächstes Jahr, kann aber genauso gut erst in 10 Jahren soweit sein - wenn es da Flash überhaupt noch gibt...

----------

## Christian99

hi, ich spring einfach mal auf den zug auf: ich hab das ganze mal mit nspluginwrapper und dem neuen 10.1 gemacht, und es sah erst mal gut aus: die flash-applets wurden geladen. allerdings konnte ich in flash-apps nicht klicken. das betraf auch das einstellungsmenü des flashplayer (rechtsklicks gingen...) wenn man öfter geklickt hat, dasnn wurde es auch gelegentlich registriert. Allerdings: wenn ein optisches feedback auf den klick programmiert war, zb button der angeklickt wird senkt sich, dann hat sich der button gesenkt, aber es ist nix passiert. 

ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht gänzlich unverständlich ausgedrückt. kennt das jemand, liegt das an 10.1 an sich, am pluginwrapper?

schöne grüße

Christian

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hi, ich spring einfach mal auf den zug auf: ich hab das ganze mal mit nspluginwrapper und dem neuen 10.1 gemacht, und es sah erst mal gut aus: die flash-applets wurden geladen. allerdings konnte ich in flash-apps nicht klicken. das betraf auch das einstellungsmenü des flashplayer (rechtsklicks gingen...) wenn man öfter geklickt hat, dasnn wurde es auch gelegentlich registriert. Allerdings: wenn ein optisches feedback auf den klick programmiert war, zb button der angeklickt wird senkt sich, dann hat sich der button gesenkt, aber es ist nix passiert. 
> 
> ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht gänzlich unverständlich ausgedrückt. kennt das jemand, liegt das an 10.1 an sich, am pluginwrapper?
> 
> schöne grüße
> ...

 

solches verhalten habe ich auch manchmal aber ich setzte noch die 64Bit Beta ein. Meist hilft ein neu laden der Seite (im FF mit strg+F5)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte regelmäßig die elogs lesen. Da ist das dokumentiert und es steht drin, dass man den Wrapper nicht verwenden soll sondern den firefox-bin.

Oder du packst die 10.1 in die package.mask und nutzt die alte Version weiter, bis es von der 10.1 eine 64 Bit Version gibt.

Die 10.1 ist aber ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Youtube geht im Vollbildmodus ohne Buckeln. Mann kann jetzt ohne Probleme Umlaute eingeben und die CPU Auslastung ist auch deutlich niedriger.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich finde es unmöglich das wir jetzt auf dem Trockenen sitzen. Aber als Randgruppe ist das mal wieder typisch. Wobei es vom Windows-Flash keine 64-Bit Version gibt oder? Jedenfalls werde ich für die Zeit auf Flash verzichten, bevor ich auf allen Systemen wieder warpper nutze. Wie schaut es denn mit den open-source Flash alternativen aus? Sind die schon so weit das man Youtube schauen kann? Braucht man für youtube noch Flash oder geht das (endlich) über den HTML5-Videotag? Was ist mit der google Chrom-Version die Flash in Zukunft integriert haben soll?

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  allerdings konnte ich in flash-apps nicht klicken. das betraf auch das einstellungsmenü des flashplayer (rechtsklicks gingen...) wenn man öfter geklickt hat, dasnn wurde es auch gelegentlich registriert. Allerdings: wenn ein optisches feedback auf den klick programmiert war, zb button der angeklickt wird senkt sich, dann hat sich der button gesenkt, aber es ist nix passiert.

 

Hmm das ist aber nicht sowas oder? Wenn es hilft die rechte Maustaste zu halten um mit der Linken zu klicken, war es das vermutlich.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich finde es unmöglich das wir jetzt auf dem Trockenen sitzen. Aber als Randgruppe ist das mal wieder typisch. Wobei es vom Windows-Flash keine 64-Bit Version gibt oder? Jedenfalls werde ich für die Zeit auf Flash verzichten, bevor ich auf allen Systemen wieder warpper nutze. Wie schaut es denn mit den open-source Flash alternativen aus? Sind die schon so weit das man Youtube schauen kann? Braucht man für youtube noch Flash oder geht das (endlich) über den HTML5-Videotag? Was ist mit der google Chrom-Version die Flash in Zukunft integriert haben soll?
> 
>  *Christian99 wrote:*    allerdings konnte ich in flash-apps nicht klicken. das betraf auch das einstellungsmenü des flashplayer (rechtsklicks gingen...) wenn man öfter geklickt hat, dasnn wurde es auch gelegentlich registriert. Allerdings: wenn ein optisches feedback auf den klick programmiert war, zb button der angeklickt wird senkt sich, dann hat sich der button gesenkt, aber es ist nix passiert. 
> 
> Hmm das ist aber nicht sowas oder? Wenn es hilft die rechte Maustaste zu halten um mit der Linken zu klicken, war es das vermutlich.

 

ich bin von minitube derzeit recht angetan, wurde durch den beitrag darauf aufmerksam https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833118.html

das "spul-problem" ist hoffentlich bald behoben!

PS: hat noch jemand die darstellungsfehler im forum, so das die posts extrem lang gezogen sind?

----------

## franzf

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> PS: hat noch jemand die darstellungsfehler im forum, so das die posts extrem lang gezogen sind?

 

Klaro. Liegt aber nicht am Forum oder an einem Virus sondern ganz banal an Finswimmers zweitem Post (doofes Code-Tag  :Wink: )

wg. nspluginwrapper hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Testing-Version deutlich besser laufen soll. Bisher keine Crashes, läuft einigermaßen performant, und auf rechtsclick wird sofort reagiert  :Smile:  kann aber nicht vergleichen, da ich die stable gar nciht erst versucht hab.

----------

## Christian99

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Man sollte regelmäßig die elogs lesen. Da ist das dokumentiert und es steht drin, dass man den Wrapper nicht verwenden soll sondern den firefox-bin.
> 
> Oder du packst die 10.1 in die package.mask und nutzt die alte Version weiter, bis es von der 10.1 eine 64 Bit Version gibt.
> 
> Die 10.1 ist aber ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Youtube geht im Vollbildmodus ohne Buckeln. Mann kann jetzt ohne Probleme Umlaute eingeben und die CPU Auslastung ist auch deutlich niedriger.

 

ja, das weiß ich, dass da das mit firefox-bin stand. aber ich verwende gentoo, um möglichst selbstkompilierte pakete zu verwenden. Ich würde lieber ganz auf flash zu verzichten, als firefox-bin zu nehmen.

und der wrapper ist halt die einzige (mir bekannte) möglichkeit flash-10.1 zu verwenden.

dass mit masken ist auch klar. wollte halt nach möglichkeit das neuste verwenden.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm das ist aber nicht sowas oder? Wenn es hilft die rechte Maustaste zu halten um mit der Linken zu klicken, war es das vermutlich.

 

doch. bei mir funktioniert es mit rechtemaustaste halten....

hab auch kürzlich gnash ausprobiert, hat bei mir noch nicht funktioniert  :Sad: (

und youtube mit video tag geht auch net. man kanns zwar einstellen, aber es kommt trotzdem der flasplayer. vermutlich prüft youtube ob die codecs verfügbar sind, und wenn net macht er trotzdem flash. weil grundsätzlich geht das videotag.

 *Quote:*   

> wg. nspluginwrapper hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Testing-Version deutlich besser laufen soll. Bisher keine Crashes, läuft einigermaßen performant, und auf rechtsclick wird sofort reagiert  kann aber nicht vergleichen, da ich die stable gar nciht erst versucht hab.

 

dann werd ich mal die testing-version probieren...

NACHTRAG: Also nach einigen Tagen mit der testing-Version des wrappers keinerlei Probleme.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Welche Optionen habe ich denn als x86_64-System Nutzer?

1. firefox(64bit) + nspluginwrapper 1.3 + Flash 10.1 (32bit)

2. firefox-bin(32bit) + Flash 10.1 (32bit)

3. firefox(64bit) + Flash 10.0 r45

Wie schaut das bei Lösung 1 + 2 aus mit anderen plugins wie z.B dem gecko-mediaplayer?

Aktuell habe ich ja ausschließlich 64-Bit Programme, aber ich befürchte das z.B. der gecko-mediaplayer sich nicht mehr verwenden lässt wenn ich den firefox-bin(32bit) versuche mit ihm zu Kombinieren.

Ich versuche es gleich mal mit dem nspluginwrapper.

Edit: *hust* Mein Testsystem war ein 32-Bit-System. Da ist es natürlich nicht verwunderlich das flash einwandfrei läuft.

Edit2: Auf dem x86_64 Rechner geht wie erwartet Flash, aber youtube nicht mehr. Auch diverse Video-Angebote von Deutschen Fernsehsendern laufen damit leider nicht mehr. Also in der Konstellation 1. Ich probiere nachher doch mal den firefox-bin.

Ah mit dem firefox-bin geht youtube.

----------

## 69719

Also ich kann von den nspluginwrapper abraten, bei mir zu hause und auf arbeit hatte sich der firefox mehrmals mit 100% cpu last verabschiedet.

----------

## cryptosteve

Kann ich hier nicht bestätigen. Mir raucht das Ding zwar ab und zu mal ab, aber ich habe bislang keine 100%-CPU-Last-Hänger gehabt und auch Situationen, in denen Flash nicht mehr geht und der Browser neu gestartet werden muss, sind extrem selten (meistens, wenn zwei oder mehr Flashmovies in unterschiedlichen Tabs laufen).

Ich ziehe die Variante nspluginwrapper und unsicheren 64bit-Version in jedem Fall vor.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also flash 10.1 bringt jede Menge Verbesserungen. Das würde ich unbedingt verwenden. Bei mir läuft der nspluginwrapper ohne Probleme.

----------

## Christian99

ich hatte in letzter zeit mit nspluginwrapper/10.1 auch keine abstürze mehr. eher davon mit 10.0 nativ 64bit.

binn mit nspluginwrapper sehr zufrieden.

----------

## b3cks

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Kann ich hier nicht bestätigen. Mir raucht das Ding zwar ab und zu mal ab, aber ich habe bislang keine 100%-CPU-Last-Hänger gehabt und auch Situationen, in denen Flash nicht mehr geht und der Browser neu gestartet werden muss, sind extrem selten (meistens, wenn zwei oder mehr Flashmovies in unterschiedlichen Tabs laufen).
> 
> Ich ziehe die Variante nspluginwrapper und unsicheren 64bit-Version in jedem Fall vor.

 

So sieht das bei mir auch aus. Manchmal nervig, aber es geht. Und in der Zukunft ist ja alles besser.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Gibts hier inzwischen was neues zum Thema Flash auf 64 Bit?

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, da hat sich nichts getan.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Um mir "ärger" zu vermeiden hab ich das jetzt so:

1. Firefox x86_64 mit ndis_32-Flash_plugin für: Flashinhalte, Navigation, Werbung, Fotos, 360grad Ansichten vom Loveperade-Tunnel usw.

2. Firefox x86 mit 32bit Flash für: Youtube, Tv-Sender-Mediatheken, Tagesschau.de und all die anederen Flash-Videos.

Aber auch wie seit kurzem um aus dem Browser zu Drucken. Seltsamerweise kann der gentoo-Firefox nicht mit Cups 1.4.4

Die zweite Variante ist einfach ein heruntergeladenes tar.bz2 Firefoxpaket von der Webseite das ich entpacke und gelegentlich verwende. Es funktioniert hier sehr gut.

Ich hoffe die 64-Bit Entwicklung gewinnt wieder an fahrt. Allerdings hat Adobe so viele Baustellen, das ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte das dies in naher Zukunft wieder funktioniert.

----------

## sirro

Warum das tar.bz2 von deren Website? Ich habe mir dafür www-client/firefox-bin installiert (bzw. installieren müssen, Danke Adobe  :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hab nur 64bit Firefox mit 32bit adobe via nspluginwrapper. Tut 1a, etwas höhere Systemlast, aber einen anderen tollen Vorteil:

Auf meinem System (Lenovo T500) mit Intelgrafik ist 64bit Flash im Vollbild immer gefreezed, da halt nur noch Hardreset. Ton lief weiter, aber Bild/Xorg/$whatever war tot. Total lästig .. und das passiert in der jetztigen Variante nicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich hab nur 64bit Firefox mit 32bit adobe via nspluginwrapper. Tut 1a, etwas höhere Systemlast, aber....

 

Beklagen kann ich mich auch nicht, bei mir ist der Firefox noch nicht ein mal abgestürzt. Lediglich nach dem Flash-Update hatte ich Probleme (freezes) weil sich der Ort verändert hat wo die libflashplayer.so liegt, und ich vergaß die npluginwrapper anzupassen. Gehen bei dir auch Videos?

sirro,

ich habe das nur weil ich weiterhin gerne den selbst gebauten firefox nehme. Und ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich firefox und firefox-bin nebeneinander installieren kann und welcher Browser denn jetzt gestartet wird wenn ich einfach "firefox" starte. So kann ich in den Ordner wechseln und ./firefox ausführen fertig. Nur die libflashplayer.so musste ich noch in den  eigenen Plugin Ordner Kopieren fertig. Die extensions und Bookmarks laufen ganz normal weiter. Lediglich hab ich nach dem Wechsel ein Fenster das beim 64er Fuchs betont es wurde ein neues Plugin installiert (Deutsches Wörterbuch..). Sonst läuft aber alles eins a. Brauch das nur wenn ich mir die Tagesschau-Streams ansehen mag oder halt Mediatheken. Seltsamerweise hat der statische 32-Bit-Fuchs auch kein Problem mit Cups 1.4.4

Für "kritische" Browser-Anwendungen nehme ich dann lieber den selbst gebauten Firefox eines extra dafür angelegten Benutzers.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Gehen bei dir auch Videos?

 

Ich benutze es ehrlich gesagt für nichts anderes. Flash auf Webseiten ist mir zu 95% egal, aber auf YouTube & Co will ich nicht verzichten. Und das geht hier 1a, egal, ob es YouTube, Kinotrailer- oder sonstige Videoportale sind.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Für "kritische" Browser-Anwendungen nehme ich dann lieber den selbst gebauten Firefox eines extra dafür angelegten Benutzers.

 

Sag mal ein Beispiel für eine kritische Browser-Anwendung, bitte. Ich glaub, ich bin da bislang unsensibel.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kritisch im Sinne von Online Banking und Depot-Verwaltung. Bestellungen bei Lieferanten etc...

...aber auch schon der klein Kram wie Rechnungen vom Provider oder Mobilfunkanbieter. Da möchte ich nicht das sich jemand in meinen Account einloggen kann.

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit es zu kritisieren aber ich bin manchmal erschreckt wenn jemand statt Verschlüsseltem und Signiertem E-Mail Verkehr eine Kommunikation über "eine Webseite" via http anbietet. Bin da aber wohl überempfindlich.

Natürlich wenn mir jemand einen Keylogger unterschiebt ist das auch vergebene Mühe. Allerdings steht schon auf meiner To-Do-Liste eine VM für diese Arbeit. Der Browser und grade Flash, sind ja schon beliebte Einfallstore. Ich erinnere mich an einen Artikel zum Internet-Explorer und dessen Erweiterungen, mit einer bekannten Schwachstelle ließ sich sehr einfach eine "weitere" in den Browser integrieren..,  aber auch das dies beim Firefox nicht ausgeschlossen ist.

Videos:

Hmm, also wenn das bei dir mit ndispluginwrapper läuft.. ich werde das morgen nochmal ausprobieren. Bisher halt immer gehabt das Videos "Endlos lange laden.". Mir fällt jetzt wiedre ein das Problem das pablo_supertux im Diskussions-Forum schon angesprochen hat, wohl zum Thema Flash und Opera. Aber vielleicht hilft es bei mir ja auch.

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Allerdings steht schon auf meiner To-Do-Liste eine VM für diese Arbeit. Der Browser und grade Flash, sind ja schon beliebte Einfallstore.

 

Deswegen ist die Idee mit jeweils einem eigenen User für "normales" und "kritisches" Browsen gut. Eine VM dafür ist nicht nur Overkill, sondern i.a. sogar kontraproduktiv, da VM nahezu immer irgendwelche Exploits erlauben, und diese dann i.d.R. gleich eine privilege escalation zu root ermöglichen. VM ist wie eine Sandbox: Gut als Schutz vor unbeabsichtigten Zugriffen, aber nicht als Sicherheitsmaßnahme gegen gezielte Angriffe.

----------

